
David Carroll Legal Claim Against Cambridge Analytica - chopin
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/4413896-Prof-David-Carroll-UK-Legal-Claim-against.html
======
chopin
Interesting to see the claims compared to those in the "Nightmare Letter" [1].
The incomplete response to the first letter is interesting. It has been to
easy to break responsibilities which are ion place right now. This presumably
led to the draconian penalties in the GDPR.

[1][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16606629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16606629)

